# Aufhebung des bestehenden Nachtangelverbots in Baden Württemberg



## Lumpi1 (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weis nicht wie weit der Beitrag hier richtig und bekannt ist.

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...enden-nachtangelverbots-in-baden-wuerttemberg

Bitte um fleißige Teilnahme!

Petrie Heil!


----------



## mabo1992 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufhebung des bestehenden Nachtangelverbots in Baden Württemberg*



Lumpi1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich weis nicht wie weit der Beitrag hier richtig und bekannt ist.
> 
> ...




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257557

guckst du 2 Beiträge weiter oben


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aufhebung des bestehenden Nachtangelverbots in Baden Württemberg*

Daher dicht, ums nicht zu zersplittern.


----------

